

More proof: RIP good times - petergroverman
http://stalemelon.blogspot.com/
Bottles in the clubbbbbbbbbbb
======
iphoneguy
I enjoyed it... Clearly you didn't read the squoia notes...

------
nicolaswarren
What the hell is the article doing up here on a tech news aggregator?

